# Drip Tips by Bill



## Rob Fisher (2/6/22)

After Siam Mods in Scotland closed down I went in search of a new drip tip supplier and was really happy to find Drip Tips by Bill in Germany! They are the most beautiful drip tips on the planet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> After Siam Mods in Scotland closed down I went in search of a new drip tip supplier and was really happy to find Drip Tips by Bill in Germany! They are the most beautiful drip tips on the planet!
> View attachment 256913
> View attachment 256914
> View attachment 256915


Mmmm ,quite handsome .
Are they a perfect fit for the Dvarws ,unlike the 1mm too long Siams ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Mmmm ,quite handsome .
> Are they a perfect fit for the Dvarws ,unlike the 1mm too long Siams ?



@ARYANTO they are as perfect a drip tip as you can get for most atties and especially a Dvarw!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/22)

Those are purty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @ARYANTO they are as perfect a drip tip as you can get for most atties and especially a Dvarw!
> View attachment 256993
> View attachment 256994


Tnx @Rob Fisher , they sure looks good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/9/22)

No not on the way to me, I'm too poor for these but WOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

